# Signing a letter of intent



## Teacherindubai (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been offered a job in a school in Dubai. I am not sure if I want to work there as the wages are not great. They have issued me with a letter of intent. I am not due to begin with them until mid-August. If I sign this letter and find a better job in the meantime, will it be possible to break the contract? They will not get a chance to process my visa until August 2010. Does this mean it will easier to break the contact? 
Thanks


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

why wouldn't you wanna come to dubai, it is awesome here!


----------



## Teacherindubai (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry if I wasn't clear I am going to Dubai. I am just unsure if I want to work in the school I got the offer from.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Teacherindubai said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear I am going to Dubai. I am just unsure if I want to work in the school I got the offer from.


Hi there, Just a question. Did you do your teacher training in Eire?

My wide will be applying for teaching jobs next year when she follows me out, what curriculum does the job ib Dubai follow?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Usually British or American curriculum


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

SBP said:


> Usually British or American curriculum


Thanks, an Irish Qualified primary Teacher can teach the UK primary curriculum in Dubai ok?


----------



## vanstan (Feb 17, 2010)

I would always be cautious breaking a contract, especially in teaching. It's a very small world and you don't want to get a bad reputation. I think it's also important that before accepting a job you know it is absolutely the right school so maybe it would be better waiting anyway.

Good luck and I hope you find a school that is right for you!


----------



## haval (Apr 14, 2010)

I had the same situation before one month , when i got a letter of intent from a company in abu dhabi , after signing the letter , i changed my mind because they will employ me on bachelor basis for the next year , i consluted my lawyer who works in dubai and he assured me that there is no problem at all and not responsibilities when i break the letter of intent , according to the laws no legal actions should be taken against you once from any company once you are not on their sponsorship , but be careful when you sign any contract . 
good luck


----------

